# 2018 Model S Midnight Silver Metallic-need input on color and finish of 20-inch wheels. I am looking for a classy look as I am an older male.



## Vfalcone (Dec 13, 2021)

2018 Model S Midnight Silver Metallic. I would like your input on the color and finish of the 20-inch staggard setup. I am also debating to black out the chrome and if I do I want to maintain a classy look. Not sure whether to go for a satin black, carbon, etc. I read a few articles that say glossy gunmetal maintains a good classy look. One more thing I am also contemplating a rear spoiler, the one I like is glossy carbon fiber but like I stated before the other options for the blackout are satin, matte as well as carbon fiber. I live in Visalia Ca, so anyone not allot of Tesla Owners to discuss car options. Please feel free to include pics, I will do the same, thank you.


----------



## AStuf (May 31, 2021)

This guy has pics with a few different wheels. I kind of like the dark rims with outer aluminum band.
https://unpluggedperformance.com/featured-vehicles/randys-midnight-silver-metallic-model-s-p90d-l/


----------

